# first year 1968 Apple Krate



## sfhschwinn (Nov 8, 2014)

I have stingrays and fastbacks but always wanted a krate but the prices are just to high. Luckily a guy in a local bike club that I just joined today had one for sale and the price was so cheap that you would think the price was for one that was super rusted, beat up and missing a part or to. It is fully original except the front fender which is an original Schwinn and was added to look better and I had to change the sissy bar as the springs in the original one were not working.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks really nice. I like the no front fender look on them. Now you got what you want.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 9, 2014)

I found out this morning after close inspection it is a super poopty repaint... It is being parted out look in for sale thread thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2014)

It was really hard to tell anything with your original picture but after looking at your pics in the for sale section it's obvious the frame was repainted with a metallic paint over a gray primer. The guard looks original. When you see chips like that there was no adhesion between the paint and the primer, and the paint may have been applied to thick also.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 10, 2014)

When I first saw it, it was dark so I couldn't really tell until the morning. I ended up selling the entire bike on ebay ( guy lives close to me so I ended the listing and getting cash instead and made a profit to!) and am buying a fully original 1968 Apple Krate from someone else tonight. I know the one im buying is fully original. gonna make a new thread for it. Have a pic from last night and will take more later.


----------

